# Are the Yokohama A520 Tires good?



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Currently I can get a brand new set of 4 215/45/17 of these tires pretty cheap... 

since I have a flat in one of my contis I need to replace one tire, but if I replace say one conti I can already buy 2 of those yokos...need some reviews...how are they in the rain? How are they in the dry? how bout iffy road surfaces?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Go to http://www.tirerack.com and look them up. They do road and track comparison tests.

Lew


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Great tires, my friend had them on his BMW M3

I've always liked Yokohama tires.


----------



## Crazy350 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Good for the dry*

I use to work for Yoki several years back and I use to have to give presentations about the tire all day long.
The tire is great for the dry especially under cornering due to the steal side wall inserts and large number 7 like shoulder blocks.
But the tire will not last very long 10-12k (typical for a performance tire) and gets very loud during its aging.


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

*YES*


----------

